# Cabinet set up



## TheBigFitz (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello all.  I have a cabinet right now that 30"X18"X60".  I also have a 400w Lumatek MH/HPS with a sealed air coolable hood W/ 4" flanges.  I have been thinking about putting the light in the cabinet w/ 2 180cfm fans.  One to cool the light, and one for ventilating the cabinet itsself.  The cabinet will be flat white on the inside, and smell is a problem I have a carbon filter.

  Would this set up work? Or is the 400w just way too much for this area?  I was thinking that maybe with 180cfm aircooling the light, and 180cfm of ventillation I could keep the cabinet at a reasonable temperature, but I am not sure.  I am afraid the there will be too much heat.  And can you have too many lumens?

  I believe I read the rule of thumb was 50w/sqft, or 5,000 lumens/sqft.  That would mean this would sit at 106.6w/sqft, or 14,666.6 lumens/sqft.  Is this too much?  Will the light just go to waste in this area?  I was thinking about an autoflowering strain, because of the dependency on light.

  Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## SanDiegosPotHead (Mar 25, 2009)

a 400 watt light is probably too much for it, it could give off too much heat but it might not with your fans  so my suggestion is if its not too much trouble install the light with no plants,turn it on for 1 day 18 or 12 whatever bulb you have or are gonna use and monitor the temps for the day every so few hours if possible ,above 90 95 degrees it wont work if below,then it should be fine i dont think theres such thing as too many lumens


----------



## TheBigFitz (Mar 25, 2009)

I would hook it all up and see, but I haven't purchased the fans yet.  I wanted to ask here to see what people thought, before I made the investment.  I got the cabinet for free, so I would like to use it if I can.  If not I will have to figure something else out.


----------



## stone hands (Mar 28, 2009)

no such thing as too many lummens. try it wth only the whole where your fan will be if it ain't too hot without the fan it won't be with it.


----------



## TheBigFitz (Mar 31, 2009)

Well at the end of next week I am going to go and pick up a couple 180cfm activeair blowers, and see how this will work.  I have decided that if she runs too hot I will look into a 3'X3' or a 2'X4' tent, but I am hoping that the two blowers will remove adequate heat to keep the cabinet cool.


----------



## stone hands (Mar 31, 2009)

id thnk 180cfm would be plenty. keep us posted.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2009)

If you do not have that 400 in a cool tube, I would recommend it.  I do not think that you are gong to be able to keep it cool otherwise.


----------



## TheBigFitz (Apr 2, 2009)

Well from what I have been seeing, a cool tube will end up running around the same price as a 2X4 tent.  Between the cool tube and the tent, I am leaning more towards the tent.  With more interior area it should be a little easier to keep cool, and I will have more space while maintaining that 50w/sqft.  Am I leaning in the right direction?

I am still planning on hooking the up light, fans, and current aircooled reflector in the small cabinet just to see.  But I believe you are right, HG, and without a cooltube it will be an exercise in futility.

Thank you all for your replies, it is appreciated!


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Apr 2, 2009)

There is a DIY cool tube on the DIY forum=check it out. good luck to ya


----------

